# Show us you pair



## cwbam

*Show us you're pair*

I started looking at a box of cars & noticed all the pairs.

What's you favorite?
Earnhardt & Marlin ?

got any photos?


----------



## Bubba 123

cwbam said:


> I started looking at a box of cars & noticed all the pairs.
> 
> What's you favorite?
> Earnhardt & Marlin ?
> 
> got any photos?


your "Kodak #4" 's a bit "Rough" want to trade for a minty body???
(Body Only) still have some from Goodwrench Dan......
its an afx/srt body....
just ask'n...PM me if U do ;-)

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## RjAFX

We will not talk about my favorite "pair", but here are the two DaytonaCoupe's I like the most.



If the thread stalls or if no one else plays, I'll post some more, so come out and play.


----------



## RjAFX

A couple more I like .....


----------



## RjAFX

Ok I'll take another roll.......

Twins.....Not identical.


----------



## old blue

Where is Speed Racer and Racer X. I don't have Racer X but would like to.

Roscoe and the General Lee.

When I was a kid it was always the Black Shadow (Me) and the RC Cola (My Brother) Can Am cars neck and neck.

According to the Aurora box and a song the Vettes and the Jags were a long standing rivalry.

(Really)Old Blue


----------



## Super G Man

*Show Your Pair*

Pair of Penske Indy winners. SG+ "Spin and Win" Miller American of Danny Sullivan. Mega G is Emerson Fittipaldi's Marlboro car.


----------



## RjAFX

That's a nice pair.


----------



## RjAFX

A pair of F-Toy Calsonic Skylines converted to sit on a SG+.


----------



## vansmack2

I like those R35 cars.


----------



## vansmack2

How about two pairs in one? Here are the four cars from this Japanese set.


----------



## vansmack2

I could not resist posting one more, because I love the box art on this set. If I come across on of those boxes I want it.

The cars.


The box!


All that is missing is a Police car chasing them in the background.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice four pack, and I think everyone likes SuperChickens.....I have boxes with two different set names with that art.

I liked the R35 the most till I got them. In person........I like the R34 with it's odd wheel wells.

It's nice to have others add cars to this thread......I just like seeing them.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I have boxes with two different set names with that art.


Then post pics! What are you waiting for?


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Then post pics! What are you waiting for?



I did long ago in the Box Art thread.

Right here Waldo ...... on page 2.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=437369


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I did long ago in the Box Art thread.
> 
> Right here Waldo ...... on page 2.
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=437369


Ok, Thunderball 500 with Super G-Plus cars.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Ok, Thunderball 500 with Super G-Plus cars.



,and Double Fire below


----------



## oneredz

Representing some vintage "plastic fantastic", 2 Corvette Grand Sports on tDash chassis. Set up as even as possible for toe to toe racing. Rear tires on the blue one are home made from aquarium sealant and stick really well, even with the air bubbles and all.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

Team Red Bull. These two are new MG Plus bodies.


----------



## oneredz

Nice work!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dang Mike, those red bull cars look great. Now if only you could get the real ones to run faster in the races and give the Mercedes a challenge <g>.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice!


----------



## vansmack2

Very nice cars Mike.


----------



## RjAFX

Painted pair.



As most have heard before. There are three of these, the other is painted stop light green. My younger Brother, my Son, and I each painted one. The green machine is in my Sons care.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

Charlie, The livery is from 2011 when they were good. 




MSwaterlogged said:


> Dang Mike, those red bull cars look great. Now if only you could get the real ones to run faster in the races and give the Mercedes a challenge <g>.


----------



## cwbam

*4 pair*

Old 'school to TOMY


----------



## vansmack2

cwbam said:


> Old 'school to TOMY


Those are some nice pairs.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

How bout a couple of NAVY birds?


----------



## RjAFX

Sweeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## hojoe

That's what I was gonna say. Your work is top notch.
hojoe


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeet.


I agree.


----------



## RjAFX

A nudder budder pair.


----------



## oneredz

Super G Man said:


> How bout a couple of NAVY birds?


So ... any significance to the tail # 161967? Blue Angels have one of the most striking color schemes! Awesome!


----------



## oneredz

hear that bird is at NAS Kingsville.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You some real good stuff SG, looks better than factory built...RM


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

The decal placement sheet that I used showed the BA number 1 with serial number 161967. 
The real Blue Angels are here in KC this weekend for an airshow. We have been watching them practice out the office windows for the past couple of days.




oneredz said:


> So ... any significance to the tail # 161967? Blue Angels have one of the most striking color schemes! Awesome!


----------



## oneredz

I Really like how the metallic blue looks on the MG body.

FWIW, the BA with that tail code is retied to NAS Kingsville and should be on permanent static display by now. Might be a cool background picture for your cars.

http://www.blueangels.org/Aircraft/Stick/FA18/967/967.htm


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

Nice picture and story. The color on these is Tamiya Racing Blue. I wanted a color that popped and Racing Blue fit the bill plus it is close to the real color. I had made some earlier versions with Testors Blue Angel Blue enamel and to my eye it was too dark plus I don't like working with enamel.


----------



## RjAFX

No matter the brand ....... They look Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## oneredz

Finished the C5Rs. Waiting on Vincent wheels to complete them. Please ignore the dog hair sitting on #2.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

Beautiful!


----------



## oneredz

Super G Man said:


> Beautiful!



Much thanks! I had fun building them! I have one of the AW 2003 C5Rs (the Blue/purple one with white stripes) that I think I will eventually do a Pattos copy (or 2) of, and I may just use the same color you used (Tamiya Racing Blue) for the blue base coat.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Vettes!!! That's some tideous decal placement... :thumbsup: Most cars are "not" complete without a dog/cat hair or some type of dust bunny... RM


----------



## oneredz

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool Vettes!!! That's some tideous decal placement... :thumbsup: Most cars are complete without a dog/cat hair or some type of dust bunny... RM



Tiring. Somewhere around 50 individual decals per car.


----------



## RjAFX

Those are outstanding oneredz, workmanship by you guys is second to none.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

oneredz said:


> Tiring. Somewhere around 50 individual decals per car.


Need a decal body wrap!!!  RM


----------



## oneredz

Would have been nice, but decal size (1:64) is slightly larger than the AW bodies. I think they are around 1:72 or so. Pattos DOES make body wrap decals to fit their lexans.


----------



## RjAFX

The pair of pairs






Talk about a couple cars that feed off of each other.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Pair of pairs. Talk about a couple cars that feed off of each other.


Nice ones RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Nice ones RJ.



The two bad ass small block rivals of all time.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> The two bad ass small block rivals of all time.


Yes, but you could get some Camaros, like the SS with a big block 396, or even a special order 427.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Yes, but you could get some Camaros, like the SS with a big block 396, or even a special order 427.



Same with the Stang ...... but these are the small block bad asses. 302VS302


----------



## asennafan

Great 1:1 cars but those are terrible sculpts, look like cartoon versions.


----------



## RjAFX

asennafan said:


> Great 1:1 cars but those are terrible sculpts, look like cartoon versions.


,and still they are the best looking HO Camaro's, and Mustangs slot cars ever made.


----------



## RiderZ

Agreed good looking cars.To me the whee base is too long.Should have been made for the 1.5 chassis.My $.02.


----------



## RjAFX

RiderZ said:


> Agreed good looking cars.To me the whee base is too long.Should have been made for the 1.5 chassis.My $.02.


Maybe since the mold for the Camaro was "lost" they'll come out with a 67 Mustang and Camaro on the 1.5 chassis. If they look as good as these two, I'll buy at least two each.

Make the 67 Couger and Firebird also...... TransAm racing anyone? Yes I know the 67 Firebird didn't fit in TransAm racing until 1969, but who cares.


----------



## super8man

Yup, these look great on the track!


----------



## brownie374

super8man said:


> Yup, these look great on the track!


I need the orange one!


----------



## super8man

Another fave pair of mine:


----------



## super8man

These are fun!


----------



## super8man

Love these!


----------



## super8man

and their counterparts:


----------



## RjAFX

super8man said:


> Yup, these look great on the track!


They sure as Helsinki do look great on the track. They also look great in the display case, and in the Plano tackle box. I think they look great with green eggs and ham.

The orange Camaro, and the blue Mustang are the 69 ShootOut set only cars. I'm not going out on the limb by saying these are going to climb in price quite fast over the next two years. My thinking is get them when you see them or the next time you see them the price will be higher.


----------



## oneredz

super8man said:


> Another fave pair of mine:


I also have a pair of those. very fun to race. they drift really well!


----------



## RjAFX

Hey Mitch long time no see ...... How ya be man?


----------



## hefer

RiderZ said:


> Agreed good looking cars.To me the whee base is too long.Should have been made for the 1.5 chassis.My $.02.


That's the first thing I thought too. Other than that, pretty sweet.


----------



## RjAFX

A white pair.



cwChuck ..... this is turning into good thread Brother, it's nice to have people join in.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I already put the triple Chaparrals in the other thread <g>.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> I already put the triple Chaparrals in the other thread <g>.


Ok, lets try these two.


----------



## super8man

Missed size comparison but a nice pair all the same:


----------



## RjAFX

This is a nice pair.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

super8man said:


> Love these!


Like the banking on that track s8m, plus like the cars too!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a one of a kind pair...RM


----------



## vansmack2

Very nice Hilltop.


----------



## super8man

Very nice orange! (unless it's red, then that a nice red too!)


----------



## oneredz

Nice pair Hilltop!


----------



## RjAFX

Nice pair ...... Love the Vega.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

Luv the color combo RM


----------



## RjAFX

I do like these ShelbyDaytonaCoupes, and here are a few pairs.




I need to find some other wheels for the black Daytona, to much black.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just keeping the thread going with an old build...RM


----------



## hojoe

Spy vs. Spy


----------



## RjAFX

You nailed it Joe......looks great dressed in white.


----------



## swamibob

That's KILLER! Now I know what to do with the 20 or so Shadow cars i have lying around.

Tom


----------



## RjAFX

I'm posting another pair of these. I just can't help myself these are the best looking old school new slot cars made. 

I'm thinking of prepping a couple MT chassis and doing some power slides with these bad boys.


----------



## sethndaddy

I want one, I want one..........I want a white shadow...............were did you get the decals?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

sethndaddy said:


> I want one, I want one..........I want a white shadow...............were did you get the decals?


Thanks guys...Made the decals using MicroSoft Word by changing up the alphabet script and sizes... RM


----------



## MSwaterlogged

How about these two from the Mega G 24 Hour champions set.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> How about these two from the Mega G 24 Hour champions set.


Now that's a pair....of beautiful cars.


----------



## vansmack2

Nice cars.


----------



## GT40

Guys
Those are very nice cars for sure.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Guys
> Those are very nice cars for sure.
> 
> gt40


Dale do you have the Peugeot's or Audi's .... man they are close to perfect.


----------



## RjAFX

A couple of Germans.

To bad the numbers aren't 7 and 11 cause they are winners.....lol.


----------



## GT40

Yes RJ
I have the #8 Peugeot and the red and silver coupe too.
They have outstanding detail to plus there pretty fast for what they are as well.

gt40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like this pair even more than the Shadow pair, but that's just me...RM


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Yes RJ
> I have the #8 Peugeot and the red and silver coupe too.
> They have outstanding detail to plus there pretty fast for what they are as well.
> 
> gt40


Glad ya have them...everyone should cause they are so pretty.
I agree RM those are good look'n door slammers.


----------



## RjAFX

I got em......the BigBank pair.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Glad you found/got them.
I'm not a big fan of green cars but this last car looks really cool
must be the black that set the green off.
thanks for sharing your finds.
gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Dale my Son got em from a Guy he works with. He has bought a few sets from him and I think he has more. I had a 5 car but not the 65 ..... now I have both. Patrick didn't charge me a cent for it.

The car I like is the #9 BMW M1 I posted above, look at how that thing sits on that narrow G+ chassis.


----------



## RjAFX

A pair they should have done more with.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> A pair they should have done more with.


RJ you are right. I love these Camaros, and they did not make enough variations. I will have to make more of my own.


----------



## RjAFX

So many of these where raced in so many classes by so many sanctioning bodies it was a shoe in for 15 paint jobs.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> So many of these where raced in so many classes by so many sanctioning bodies it was a shoe in for 15 paint jobs.


I prefer street racers that are quiet yet deadly! Sleepers ya know.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Your right that number 9 is a bad ass looking car.
nice find for sure, well done.


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Your right that number 9 is a bad ass looking car.
> nice find for sure, well done.


She looks good all low down like she is.


----------



## RjAFX

Skylines from DownUnder.


----------



## RjAFX

I'm posting these bad boys again......just to nice.

Show us your pair.


----------



## vaBcHRog




----------



## RjAFX

Love that car Rog........I saw that doing battle when I was a kid....fell in LOVE that moment.


----------



## slotking

I wanted to keep it slot car car related.

and I did notice some nice pairs here, but they are not mine:


----------



## RjAFX

slotking said:


> I wanted to keep it slot car car related.
> 
> and I did notice some nice pairs here, but they are not mine:



Ummm could we have a HIGH resolution copy of that for inspection please.....


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> I'm posting these bad boys again......just to nice.
> 
> Show us your pair.


what scale & MFG??
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Tomy
AFX
Something in the neighborhood of 1/64th scale.


----------



## RjAFX

TOMY AFX Chevy Monza GT's.....The same mold as the AURORA Monza.

With and without MONZA on the spoiler.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Just got the police car delivered. Both cars from the Thunderloop Chaser MG set.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice......I need that 22 car without 22.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I have seen that one on the Bay occasionally. Will let you know if I see it again.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> I have seen that one on the Bay occasionally.


That is where I got mine.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Ummm could we have a HIGH resolution copy of that for inspection please.....


YEAH!!... That's an "Awesome" 7-Lane "Track"!! :thumbsup:


Bubba 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Tomy
> AFX
> Something in the neighborhood of 1/64th scale.


TY!! :thumbsup:
I'm a "GT-FANatic", got 2 see "IF" I already have these in a different color..
maybe that's w/ threw me off (mine w/ be blue I think "IF" I have 'em )

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba 123 said:


> TY!! :thumbsup:
> I'm a "GT-FANatic", got 2 see "IF" I already have these in a different color..
> maybe that's w/ threw me off (mine w/ be blue I think "IF" I have 'em )
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:



This mold only came in white, like real Chaparrals. These liveries are copies of the real cars down to the tape over the headlight covers, less a few decals, and the COX model logo.


----------



## ChicagoRAND

*pr custom AFX Mercedes C9*

* a pair of custom AFX Mercedes C9(s) - or at least I think they're custom*


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Sure looks custom. Someone did a pretty nice job on them.


----------



## vansmack2

ChicagoRAND said:


> * a pair of custom AFX Mercedes C9(s) - or at least I think they're custom*
> View attachment 212761


Definitely not stock, but nice.


----------



## RjAFX

ChicagoRAND said:


> * a pair of custom AFX Mercedes C9(s) - or at least I think they're custom*
> View attachment 212761


Good looking customs for sure.....


----------



## RjAFX

A pair of Kenwood Porsche's

TOMY AFX


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> A pair of Kenwood Porsche's
> 
> TOMY AFX


A good looking pair for sure. Some of my favorites.


----------



## RjAFX

Tiz a nice pair ..... Just two I like more than the #17 Shell car.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

From the new MG+ Muscle Car Shootout Set.


----------



## theroad87

*Adding Mustang, Camaro to want list*

Gonna have to pull the trigger on at least one pair - two if I can. Second pair for repaints - white w/ some kinda stripe/graphics Mustang and a yellow/black stripe Camaro. Then they'll match my lane striping for an "IROC" race 

(Yeah right, I'm gonna turn them over to the throttle monkeys around here? Ain't gonna happen except for 'parade' laps for photo ops.)

Planning to go to Midwest Show so hoping a for availability of car-only purchases to avoid buying two sets.

Mike


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie could you do a photo shoot with the orange Camaro, and yellow Mustang mixed in with these?

Mach-1 and a RS/SS does it get any better....


----------



## RiderZ

Pair of Javelins,pair of Dash's,couple of Ferrari GPlus cars.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ

A foursome of Dash Camaro bodies on BSRT chassis & a foursome of Group C bodies on more BSRT chassis.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ

A fantastic pair of Mega G's!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vansmack2

RiderZ said:


> A foursome of Dash Camaro bodies on BSRT chassis & a foursome of Group C bodies on more BSRT chassis.


A lot of nice cars. I need the orange/white #21 Javelin, and I want all of the Camaros.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Charlie could you do a photo shoot with the orange Camaro, and yellow Mustang mixed in with these?


Sure, but will have to wait till next week. Heading out tomorrow to Austin for the F1 race. Wonder if the drivers will have to wear life jackets? A lot of rain in the forecast, maybe they can bring in the Formula hydro planes


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Sure, but will have to wait till next week. Heading out tomorrow to Austin for the F1 race. Wonder if the drivers will have to wear life jackets? A lot of rain in the forecast, maybe they can bring in the Formula hydro planes


ThankYouBrother.......Looks like I'm going to have to buy that set.....


----------



## RiderZ

Here's a pair of wicked fast GT40's on G3R chassis,and a pair of killer open wheel racers and finally a pair of race prepped Mega G's.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ

Here's a pair of AFX classics.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ

A trio of open wheel track burners on G3R chassis.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RjAFX

The 2 and the 9 .... two open wheel cars I don't have.


----------



## RiderZ

Oh what the hell.A whole box full of little gems!!!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RjAFX

I have all 12 MG, MG+ liveries, 22 RT/SRT liveries, and 24 SG+ liveries. Guessing I need close to 20 to claim I have all the open wheel cars.


----------



## RiderZ

Cool beans.Betcha don't have the #9 Target car! LOL!!!


----------



## RjAFX

Nope......not look'n for it. I didn't worry about open wheelers till my Son started buying them for me. In fact I gave him all but 14 or so that I had. He started buying the MG/MG+ cars and each time he bought one for himself he bought me one. Then he picked up some more RT/SRT/SG+ and gave to me. So I bought a few......


----------



## RiderZ

Alrighty then.Its a custom done by a very creative fellow slotter that has created some real beauties.


----------



## RjAFX

I love customs, but working on locating all the RT/SRT/SG+ cars and having them right here.

That excludes the lighted, and lexan GTP type cars. I had them, sold and traded them off. They are just to odd, ugly, or what ever.


----------



## RiderZ

On the pace lap!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ

Another pair of Dash Camaro's.One on a souped up SRT the other on a Super MagnaTraction chassis.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## oneredz

Really like the Bumblebee.


----------



## Top Down

Tyco Mexico did their totally different 2D version in baby blue, orange and yellow, as well as white and some two-coloured releases, all with a tall and incorrect rear spoiler.


----------



## RjAFX

Now have 25 SG+ cars with the help of a Friend and fellow slotter on this very forum. Photo to be posted in recent acquisitions when it arrives. YeeeeeHaaaaaa. .


----------



## RjAFX

956/962


----------



## vansmack2

I like the Porsche version best of these two. The gold is brighter.


----------



## RjAFX

The pair that the colors do not match 100%.

Side colors don't match either, no big deal just something I noticed.


----------



## RjAFX

The Germans are coming. The Germans are coming. No that's not right.....

That 26 car is sitting a little kittywampus, kaddywampus for those that don't like kitties.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Charlie could you do a photo shoot with the orange Camaro, and yellow Mustang mixed in with these?
> 
> Mach-1 and a RS/SS does it get any better....


Here you go. did the blue camaro instead!
'70 on left, '69 on right



Red is '70, yellow is '69


----------



## RjAFX

Love these things......all of them. Oh and the flared fenders on the new ones....TransAM.


----------



## RjAFX

I'll trade a pair of the 1969 set cars, for a set of the 1970 set cars.

,and that's another pair for the thread.


----------



## RiderZ

And a couple more pairs!







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ

A pair of 57' Corvettes.One to run one to keep.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ

A trio of 1/10 scale trail rigs.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ

No replies to this thread since I posted the r/c trucks.Did I shock everyone by posting r/c in a slot related forum?


----------



## vansmack2

A lot of nice cars Rider. I have a few RC cars myself, but not any expensive ones. I still have a Tyco Turbo Hopper from many years past. I used to jump that thing off of the porch at our house, which was about 4 feet off the ground. It would land fine, and take off running. It has enough power on full charge to do wheelies, and run standing at 90 degrees with only the real wheels on the ground. It was, and still is a blast.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*



RiderZ said:


> Cool beans.Betcha don't have the #9 Target car! LOL!!!


I know the guy that made it. Here is the Mega G version.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

Did someone say Miller?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Mike,
Your work is amazing.

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2

SuperG I like them all, and want them all too.


----------



## RjAFX

WOW ..... Mike I do not collect customs. As you know I'm not an open wheel lover. One day I want to be the care taker of at least one piece of your special cars ..... Your workmanship is impeccable, and I'd would be proud to display one.


----------



## GT40

Battle of the Beers, now that's super cool.
Those are some might nice rides, well done for sure.

gt40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Beautiful cars SG Painter!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

Here's a few more.

Super G+ and Mega G Will Power Penskes and a Super G+ Teo Fabi Quaker State Porsche.


----------



## RjAFX

That Verison MG just has the look I like.


----------



## GT40

RjAFX said:


> That Verison MG just has the look I like.


. 

RJ
I don't think there a AFX Car you don't like :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

Oh no ..... a lot of them are kinda ugly, or at least homely..


----------



## AFXRICK

The ones I have not bothered to pick up yet are the 4 gear Rolls. They are too superfly for me! lol


----------



## RjAFX

I don't have a Rolls myself .....


----------



## alpink

have several Rolls. some even with the wings still on the hood ornament.


----------



## RiderZ

Couple more pairs.


----------



## vansmack2

*It's Miller Time*

A pair of Millers.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> A pair of Millers.


One for each hand ..... It's MillerTime.


----------



## cwbam

*BMW & Porsche*

I think these 'Wild colors' seem to go well together and match in scale.


----------



## RjAFX

I agree Chuck, and they did do some wild colors.

Here be my new pair. Have the other pair for later.



Pair of blue Camaro's in case you were wondering, lol.


----------



## RjAFX

Mustang pair from sets


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

A pair of Camels, is that enough to qualify as a herd?


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> A pair of Camels, is that enough to qualify as a herd?


just look at that 962


----------



## vansmack2

Super G Man said:


> A pair of Camels, is that enough to qualify as a herd?


I love both of those. I have two 962s painted yellow. I just need to get stop procrastinating and put on the decals. One Camel, and one Camel Repsol.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

There are more photos of Mike's Camel 962 on the custom page of the museum website. More to come!

Charlie
http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> There are more photos of Mike's Camel 962 on the custom page of the museum website. More to come!
> 
> Charlie
> http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


I downloaded his pics from his photobucket page. They are now in my Camel 962 folder for future reference.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice stuff SGM, real nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Beeeeeeeeeeee-utimous, SuperG...

What paint did you use?

John
.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pai*

Tamiya Camel Yellow is the color.


----------



## RjAFX

Mike you know Dave will not be able to sleep nights now......


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

Super G Man said:


> Tamiya Camel Yellow is the color.


. Thank you muchly...
.


----------



## RjAFX

Camaro pair from sets.


----------



## GT40

Guys
This thread has so many nice cars in it, I like them all
SGM you do killer work
RJ
Great pictures as always, those are some great set cars.
I didn't think they (AFX/TOMY) could do any better set then the 69 shoot out set
Well I was wrong again.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Dale I hope to see five or six factory colors to be sold as singles or twofers. I want more, and more......Maybe 4 real TransAm cars of each.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Yep I'm with you great looking car in any color.
67/ss - 73/z28 - 84/z28
T/A TOO, Had one myself 76 Orange, Gold Bird

Thanks AFX/TOMY.
GT40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A pair of Capris, no, not pants... And why does the catalog call it a Funny Car???


----------



## RjAFX

Wide body IMSA CAMEL GT funny car.......lol.

BloodyNice


----------



## vansmack2

Very nice Hilltop.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Very nice Hilltop.


Best looking Capri's I've seen.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Great looking Capri's. Always like your backdrops as well Hilltop.


----------



## RjAFX

MATMUTS

The famed Peugeot 908


----------



## Super G Man

*Show Us Your Pair*

I seem to have more time on my hands now days. Did up a couple of more 962's to keep the Camel Porsche company.


----------



## RjAFX

Mike you're like a Farmer ..... Outstanding if your field.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Mike,
Retirement will do that to you! You have a real talent for reproducing those cars in HO. Great job.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice...........!!! Like that Coke and Camel version...:thumbsup::thumbsup: The boys have been experimenting on a 962, just got a lot to learn. We don't know the difference when it comes to all the detail stuff, as to what's what, a gas cap, vent hole, etc.  RM


----------



## Super G Man

Can't wait to see it when the boys finish it RM! 



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice...........!!! Like that Coke and Camel version...:thumbsup::thumbsup: The boys have been experimenting on a 962, just got a lot to learn. We don't know the difference when it comes to all the detail stuff, as to what's what, a gas cap, vent hole, etc.  RM


----------



## GT40

*outstanding work as always*


gt40


----------



## XracerHO

Great 962's!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## vansmack2

Super G Man said:


> I seem to have more time on my hands now days. Did up a couple of more 962's to keep the Camel Porsche company.


Great work. Just what I need, especially that Coke car.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

I have a relative who is an explorer and free spirit type that is always looking for the next thrill. He was always the one that spent his time playing with the kids at family gatherings, in fact the last time we saw each other it was running slots on my track back in the day. He must have remembered because I recently got a letter from him postmarked in Tibet advising to expect a package soon which came this morning.
It seems that he is there with an expedition searching for the remnants of a mountain top retreat of some monks who were famous for giving advice to pilgrims who made the trek to see them. According to my relative, it was discovered that the pilgrim business was slow some years back and the monks complained to the Dalai Lama about boredom in between pilgrim visits. The Dalai Lama went to an old fraternity brother from college who happened to be one of the top dogs at Tomy. Tomy produced a few special slot car sets for the monks to help with the idle time but shortly after delivery there was an avalanche that destroyed everything including the monks except one. When the surviving monk had recovered enough he returned to work giving advice to pilgrims but was soon retired after too many complaints to the Dalai Lama. It seems answering every pilgrim question with "does a bear sh-t in the woods" or "and the horse you rode in on" or "sh-t happens" doesn't cut it in the advice business. That is weird because I routinely get almost the same advice from friends and family and don't have a problem with it. I know this story is hard to believe but I just about had the big one when I opened the package and saw this pair. They are in pretty good shape considering what they have been through. Tibet only release? Test shots? Does anyone have any other info?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Mike,
WOW! Those look great. What chassis are they on? Any guess as to when produced? Never saw/heard of anything like that. I can ask Steve when he gets back in the country, but since I am sure this was before his time with the company, doubt if he knows anything about them. Will ask though.

Charlie


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

Charlie,

Not sure on the chassis, they came without them. I'll try and see if I can find out when the avalanche was.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Even if you can't track down more info, those are very cool. The story is pretty out there as well. Hope it is true and not just a legend!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
My Wowzerometer pegged-out high for both the cars and the story...

Certainly hope more of the story can be dug out...

John
.


----------



## GT40

Guys
You know how stories go, every time some one tells it, it may get bigger 
Very cool cars :thumbsup:
I don't think there's many around like those, they must be the *Dalai Lama Series*
It would be cool if it's true, hope so. :freak:

gt40 :wave:


----------



## jmtc

He said, on my deathbed I'd receive total consciousness, and a couple of Daytonas. So, I've got that going for me.


----------



## Bill Hall

Goonga-galoonga!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Just picked up these two from the MegaG+ Big Block Battlers Set.


----------



## SCJ

Super G Man said:


> I have a relative who is an explorer and free spirit type that is always looking for the next thrill. He was always the one that spent his time playing with the kids at family gatherings, in fact the last time we saw each other it was running slots on my track back in the day. He must have remembered because I recently got a letter from him postmarked in Tibet advising to expect a package soon which came this morning.
> It seems that he is there with an expedition searching for the remnants of a mountain top retreat of some monks who were famous for giving advice to pilgrims who made the trek to see them. According to my relative, it was discovered that the pilgrim business was slow some years back and the monks complained to the Dalai Lama about boredom in between pilgrim visits. The Dalai Lama went to an old fraternity brother from college who happened to be one of the top dogs at Tomy. Tomy produced a few special slot car sets for the monks to help with the idle time but shortly after delivery there was an avalanche that destroyed everything including the monks except one. When the surviving monk had recovered enough he returned to work giving advice to pilgrims but was soon retired after too many complaints to the Dalai Lama. It seems answering every pilgrim question with "does a bear sh-t in the woods" or "and the horse you rode in on" or "sh-t happens" doesn't cut it in the advice business. That is weird because I routinely get almost the same advice from friends and family and don't have a problem with it. I know this story is hard to believe but I just about had the big one when I opened the package and saw this pair. They are in pretty good shape considering what they have been through. Tibet only release? Test shots? Does anyone have any other info?





What a yarn.......I see brush strokes, those munks must have hand painted them!?!

This would have been a great 1 April joke!


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink

*survivor*



Super G Man said:


> I have a relative who is an explorer and free spirit type that is always looking for the next thrill. He was always the one that spent his time playing with the kids at family gatherings, in fact the last time we saw each other it was running slots on my track back in the day. He must have remembered because I recently got a letter from him postmarked in Tibet advising to expect a package soon which came this morning.
> It seems that he is there with an expedition searching for the remnants of a mountain top retreat of some monks who were famous for giving advice to pilgrims who made the trek to see them. According to my relative, it was discovered that the pilgrim business was slow some years back and the monks complained to the Dalai Lama about boredom in between pilgrim visits. The Dalai Lama went to an old fraternity brother from college who happened to be one of the top dogs at Tomy. Tomy produced a few special slot car sets for the monks to help with the idle time but shortly after delivery there was an avalanche that destroyed everything including the monks except one. When the surviving monk had recovered enough he returned to work giving advice to pilgrims but was soon retired after too many complaints to the Dalai Lama. It seems answering every pilgrim question with "does a bear sh-t in the woods" or "and the horse you rode in on" or "sh-t happens" doesn't cut it in the advice business. That is weird because I routinely get almost the same advice from friends and family and don't have a problem with it. I know this story is hard to believe but I just about had the big one when I opened the package and saw this pair. They are in pretty good shape considering what they have been through. Tibet only release? Test shots? Does anyone have any other info?


I like the part about the lone surviving monk!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice pair SGMan!!! Really like the dark blue with yellow/red stripe!!! I think I met your relative at the WBI airport years ago...Wright Brothers International, if I remember correctly...

Anyways, got this pair going...Aurora vs. Auto World...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## hefer

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice pair SGMan!!! Really like the dark blue with yellow/red stripe!!! I think I met your relative at the WBI airport years ago...Wright Brothers International, if I remember correctly...
> 
> Anyways, got this pair going...Aurora vs. Auto World...RM


Hilltop...those are just sick! You've got a great eye.


----------



## RjAFX

Chuck I really like this thread thanks for starting it Man......so many nice Rigs posted. 

How about a pair of 240z's.


----------



## RjAFX

I thought I posted this pair in here......Maybe a another thread, sorry if I did. These two look great together.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Those do look good together


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like those 240's with the color coordinating wheels...yea, the matching truck and vette look good tooooooooo...RM


----------



## RjAFX

I do like the Vette and GMC together.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Do you have any other wheels for the pick up pulling the trailer, just asking my friend
Love the truck, trailer and the hot rod

gt40...........


----------



## Super G Man

*Show Us Your Pair*

RJ

Truck looks great pulling the trailer, would look better with an open wheel car on it though. Need to borrow some of your granddaughter's paint and do something with the headers on the truck IMO.


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Do you have any other wheels for the pick up pulling the trailer, just asking my friend
> Love the truck, trailer and the hot rod
> 
> gt40...........




Dale I have some white wheels you might call 20's that I may stick on that. It would end up something like this, but all around. 



Same size different color/style on this bugger. I need to make a hitch for this so it can haul the white/green Monza or the trailer. 



I peeled these off of the F-Toys Skylines when I converted them to SG+.

Mike I'm not painting the headers pink for you, oh wait it's Dave that likes pink. Let me tell ya my Friend, I have thought of it, and I'm still thinking about silver. The truck is mint perfect original, and would makes it tough for me to do.


----------



## vansmack2

vansmack2 said:


> A pair of Millers.


I finally got matching rims for these two cars, so I posted this updated photo.


----------



## RjAFX

Nice.........


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dave, Looked good before, look better now!


----------



## RjAFX

The gold wheels just do it.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

Here's 2 pair. 1 pair of Gulf 962's and another pair consisting of a fantasy Jack Daniels 962 and a Gulf GT40


----------



## vansmack2

Mike you are going to half to stop posting these great cars, because I want them all. Great work as always.


----------



## RjAFX

Same here Dave.......Love Jack


----------



## GT40

*can't beat jack*
10 car is nice too.

Gt40


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

Porsche 962 and Mega G+ Indy car in fantasy Harley Davidson livery. Copper color is actually Tamiya metallic orange. Decals are from Pattos


----------



## hojoe

Those are beautiful. nice work.
hojoe


----------



## vansmack2

Really sharp work Mike.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Beautiful cars!!! Love those colors...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Gee Mike, retirement must agree with you. Lots of cars coming out of your shop now. As always these look great.

Charlie


----------



## racindad

*wow*

Super nice!

The details on the driver's helmet and suit - are those decals as well? From Patto's?


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

The helmet visor and belts are from Pattos. They have to be sliced and diced in order to work in the small driver compartment though. On his site look under the "D" for drivers.


----------



## RjAFX

These are all SuperGeeeeeMan.


----------



## TyPey

Some really nice cars here, the custom paint and graphics are sweet! Makes me want an airbrush and a stack of decals.
All I have pics of are these Furarri's, just put back together and waiting on detailing.

If anyone has a spare tailwing let me know please (triplets):thumbsup:


----------



## Piz

U have to love the gplus f1 / indy cars , too me that series of open wheels cars are hands down the best ever produced in HO scale


----------



## Super G Man

The mail man left another package today from my relative in Tibet. It seems the weather there has improved and digging has resumed, this time with the help of a buddy with ground penetrating radar. Results with the GPR were inconclusive but one of the Yak pack animals kept pawing at the ground in one area of the camp and unearthed a piece of plastic that turned out to be a Tomy bridge support. A new excavation was started right away on that spot and a sealed Tupperware container with the cars below inside was found, and clear window ones at that! The cars are in really nice shape for what they have been through. Tomy must have sent a bunch of test shots to the monks to race with because I've never seen any of these Cobras before? Wow! I hope they find some more stuff!









Super G Man said:


> I have a relative who is an explorer and free spirit type that is always looking for the next thrill. He was always the one that spent his time playing with the kids at family gatherings, in fact the last time we saw each other it was running slots on my track back in the day. He must have remembered because I recently got a letter from him postmarked in Tibet advising to expect a package soon which came this morning.
> It seems that he is there with an expedition searching for the remnants of a mountain top retreat of some monks who were famous for giving advice to pilgrims who made the trek to see them. According to my relative, it was discovered that the pilgrim business was slow some years back and the monks complained to the Dalai Lama about boredom in between pilgrim visits. The Dalai Lama went to an old fraternity brother from college who happened to be one of the top dogs at Tomy. Tomy produced a few special slot car sets for the monks to help with the idle time but shortly after delivery there was an avalanche that destroyed everything including the monks except one. When the surviving monk had recovered enough he returned to work giving advice to pilgrims but was soon retired after too many complaints to the Dalai Lama. It seems answering every pilgrim question with "does a bear sh-t in the woods" or "and the horse you rode in on" or "sh-t happens" doesn't cut it in the advice business. That is weird because I routinely get almost the same advice from friends and family and don't have a problem with it. I know this story is hard to believe but I just about had the big one when I opened the package and saw this pair. They are in pretty good shape considering what they have been through. Tibet only release? Test shots? Does anyone have any other info?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I think the paint fumes are getting to Mike!


----------



## RjAFX

WOW, WOW, WOW......Just WOW


The yellow and "GREEN" one are stunning.


----------



## Top Down

Just LOVE that green one!


----------



## GT40

:thumbsup:Gman
I like them all, the mint green car is kinda cool, the yellow one really stands out as well, I don't care who painted them they all look fast to me.:thumbsup:

Keep digging 

gt40 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Super G Man said:


> URL=http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/Smittie20/media/002_zpsbcpc8ca1.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> QUOTE]
> 
> Say what you may, I believe the Yak pack was pawing for some bananas and thin mints myself!!! If I had a shovel...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Mitey Tasty looking, SGM...

Reminds me of Easter sweets on the counter at a convenience store...

Beautiful cars... So finely cut lines... Always amazing work...

What green did you use?...

John
.


----------



## Super G Man

*Show us your pair*

John

I'm not sure, my relative didn't put in his note what the colors were. If I had to guess I would say Tamiya pearl green over regular Tamiya white primer but I'm not positive on that.

Mike




Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Mitey Tasty looking, SGM...
> 
> Reminds me of Easter sweets on the counter at a convenience store...
> 
> Beautiful cars... So finely cut lines... Always amazing work...
> 
> What green did you use?...
> 
> John
> .


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

*Aurora AFX Lap Counter & LapTimer...*

.
A Pair from the Abyss...

Aurora AFX Lap Counter (#2525) and Lap Timer (#1455)...

The counter worked flawlessly... We used to call this *Digital*,
back in the day :lol: 

Cut up a t-shirt to cover the trip-arm bottoms to protect the
cars' finish... Held on by some sort of really tacky adhesive...
Don't remember what I used... Probably something I got off
the boat or tender...

The timer was very hard to read*/*interpret... Had to go to my
back-up timer... *Wifey with Stopwatch* - *BONUS*: Back-up
timer could also make tacos :thumbsup: ...

May have used it a couple of weekends... Then back in the box
it went... Was pretty disappointed...

The trip-arm could be moved from side-to-side, wherever you
needed to align it... It also gave you scale mph readings based
on your track lap length (20', 25', 30',35' & 40' were the choices)...


Now I know where all my small Auto World contingency decals
disappeared to  ...

*Aurora AFX Lap Counter (#2525) & Lap Timer (#1455)...*









.

Not sure what the criteria for this thread is... If this post
violates the spirit of the initial idea, please remove it...

John
.


----------



## Piz

A pair of camaro trans am racers i just did


----------



## RjAFX

Look'n good Piz....... 

Couple of strippers I just did.


----------



## GT40

*RJ*

Who made them, got to ask, your a AFX Guy right

gt40


----------



## vansmack2

GT those are Aurora AFX car bodies. RJ they are looking good.


----------



## GT40

2
Thanks I didn't think they were AFX Cars 

gt40


----------



## Piz

GT40 said:


> 2
> Thanks I didn't think they were AFX Cars
> 
> gt40


They are chrome escorts the he stripped down , makes them look totally different


----------



## RjAFX

Piz said:


> They are chrome escorts the he stripped down , makes them look totally different



They do look good Dave, and Dale the Boys are 100% right on. AFX chrome Ford Escorts stripped. I have two yellow's also..... I like the yellow's the best but both of mine are factory blem's that where sent to be chromed. Both of my yellow's have like black dirt spots or what ever that is embedded in the plastic. I'll watch for more yellow's, sooner or later I'll strip one and it'll be perfect under the chrome. The ones with blem's I'll paint up for my GrandSons.


----------



## GT40

*THANKS *for the info


----------



## Piz

I stripped a couple myself and the two yellows i did also were blems


----------



## slotking

here is a pair


----------



## SuperDave321

LOL. No wonder he looks so relaxed


----------



## GT40

Yep :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Pair of fluorescent's


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Nice and bright, won't miss them on the track.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Nice and bright, won't miss them on the track.


Ya got to wear shades.


----------



## GT40

RjAFX said:


> Ya got to wear shades.


I like having bright cars there easyer to see at the other end of the track :nerd:

I've been on the hunt for a few of them. :frown2:

Keep up the great work there RJ :laugh::thumbsup:

GT40 :wave::wave:


----------



## RjAFX

I'm just waiting for my hands to settle down so I can start with detailing the two of them.


----------



## MgoBlue

My pair of police cars. Both are MEV cars. Left is a complete car. Right is my attempt at the Andy Griffith Show car from MEV kit.


----------



## RjAFX

Good chit Mgo......


----------



## GT40

Blue
Nice rides
Use to watch Andy when we were kids all the time.

gt40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool cars!!! Nice work, and I still watch Andy...RM


----------



## RjAFX

My pair from superGmike as in superGman, or Mike the artist, or superARTISTman 



Mike.....I'm playing with different color wheels on both of them. I do like this yellow gold on both cars, but the white kicks assets too. The color looks very dark and orange in this picture, it is not.


----------



## GT40

RJ / MIKE

I like the colors of both cars, I had a 73 green Z28 with black strips, I loved that car.
Guys always gave me a nasty look when I rolled up to the group, 
they always wood tell me who paints there hot rod green I'd tell them I DID why not.

Mike 
Keep them works of art rolling on, you do great work.
RJ
You picked up a couple of super nice cars.

gt40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very nice pair!!! Put white wheels on both...just my thoughts...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Oh Dale these things are oh so beautiful you can't believe it, and Mike picked the colors I got. He purdy much knew what I would like I'll tell ya. Get yourself a couple, you'll never be sorry. 

RM your are right white is perfect on these two, but you know me and wheel colors.


----------



## GT40

*RJ*
Mike does real good work, anything he dose is a work of art
He could make a barn look like it was winning the race.
I'm starting to get to many cars, but there a few I'd still like to add.
Once I get the leak fixed in the sun room I'm going to have way more 
room to set up my track with plenty of room for a nice work bench.*CAN'T WAIT*

GT40


----------



## RjAFX

OoooooooooYes He does.


----------



## RjAFX

A pair of GT's I'm working on.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lik'n that Monza the best so far...BSRT logo works great on that door...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Lik'n that Monza the best so far...BSRT logo works great on that door...RM


Thanks RM I knew just where those decals were going the second I laid my eyes on them. I need to free up the ScaleAuto decal and re-set it. Also need to finish paint work, and decal the hood. My hands don't let me do to much, and the more precise the less I can do......sucks gett'n old, lol.


----------



## GT40

*WOW RJ GREAT WORK*

I like them both, very cool hot rods Racers 
The BSRT logo looks like belongs there for sure. 
That looks like pool blue paint on the corvette. 
Bring on some more good ideas will ya.

GT40


----------



## RjAFX

I have a million ideas just no hands to do the work......lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Delivery pair...RM


----------



## alpink

nice pair


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Wow, those look like they came out of one of those high end paint shops. Very well done.

Charlie


----------



## Super G Man

They came out of a high end paint shop in TN!




MSwaterlogged said:


> Wow, those look like they came out of one of those high end paint shops. Very well done.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## GT40

Super G Man said:


> They came out of a high end paint shop in TN!


*YOU GOT THAT RIGHT:thumbsup:*

I don't think he has ever build a nasty bad car in his life.
It's not in his DNA.:jest:

Both panels are nice, but my vote is for the one on the right for sure.
:woohoo::woohoo::roll::woohoo::woohoo:

GT40


----------

